# Deathwatch 2 (Action thread 1)



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

As the Despoilers thirteenth black crusade ravages worlds of the Imperium and pushes the forces of order to the breaking point, the tide of battle in the galactic north can go either way. However, not everyone fights on the front-lines; some battles are fought behind enemy lines, or even in the shadows where no one else knows you are. The militant force of the ordo xenos, the deathwatch, undergo vital missions in the dealings and eradication of the xenos filth of the galaxy.


From within the turbulent sea of the warp, a lone vessel plows forward; the strike cruiser _Sanctamonia._ From within its armoured hull, a skelaton crew of menials and servitors operate vital systems as the ships cargo, a deathwatch kill team, make ready for re-entry into real space.


Sergeant Ajak Kondro moved through the ships corridors towards the ship armoury where the rest of his team was arming and preparing. The last mission had been costly, so many lost and for nothing more than a failure as the base beneath the basilica had been corrupted beyond hope or help. Kondro could not help but grit his teeth in rage at the thought, brothers had died and they came back with nothing. This time however, their mission was not to recover secrets for the ordo malleus behind enemy lines, of which the _Sanctamonia's_ captain had been pleased to learn.


Entering the armoury, Kondro looked to each of the arming pits; nine were occupied by the members of the team with his own empty. "I have been informed that we will be leaving warp space within the hour." He began as the squad gathered to him. "The outpost on 1xt88b has gone silent, and the inquisition wants answers. Answers that their first team failed to bring back, along with their own lives. We shall not fail them in this."


"The planet is orbited by an asteroid that is used as a front for the world, it went silent before the outpost did so we are going to check their first and find out what happened. Perseus, Vilem, Arx, Lexon, and Caleb, you five are to form up under the command of Perseus; Kort, Marxalvia, Agnathio, and Abel you will be with me. This asteroid is no city, but it is anything but small." As the sergeant finished, warning klaxons activated as the ship began its transition back into realspace.


[Feel free to make comments and interact with any of the other marines, from your group or the other (though if with the other, best to PM the members who's character your interacting with so your not ignored). In my next post or two, we will be starting the mission itself.]


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

''Are we going with drop pods or with a thunderhawk this time?'' Agnathio asked Ajak. At the same time he cheked his weapons and amrour. He watched the other members of the squad but only knew 2 of the others and that was Perseus and Ajak. He noticed that there was some of the Ultramrines chapter and the Blood angels, but the others chapters he did not recognise.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Sliding home the last bolt into the clip before pushing the clip with a dry 'clack' into the Bolt Pistol and securing it in the tooled ceramite holster, Kort took the few moments these actions afforded him to study his Squad once more.
To say he was not impressed would be an understatement, not one of the other Astartes seemed to have the regal bearing espoused as vital by the Marines Malevolent, one of them had even had tribal tattoos! With a sneer touching his lips Brother Burkhard studied the combat squad he would be a part of in detail, before noticing the mark of an Armageddon Veteran.

'A fellow survivor of the mongrel's hive world' he mused with a thoughtful frown as he continued to regard Agnathio, 'pity that the man is polluted with flithy machinery' his thoughtful frown returning to the habitual sneer as he finally noticed the cunningly artificed bionics.

Hefting his Umbra MkII heavy Bolter he fed the armoured belt of shells into the weapons side with a reverbating 'chunk', glancing back to ensure the feed was clear of any obstructions from it's hopper on his back-pack he took a few steps to get the feel of the weapon's weight distribution. With a sigh of contempt, fortunately silent due to his helmet, he strod over to Sergeant Kondro and the others now gathering to discover if there were any petinent mission details he required.


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

After listening to Sergeant Ajak Kondro mission brief, Marxalvia grunted a "Roger" and went to sharpening his knives while glancing at his fellow team mates. The only one that caught his eyes was Persius. Marxalvia thought to himself "This one does not have the look of someone who has seen combat against the orks, if we come across any, I will try my best to see that he will live."


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Looking to Agnathio, Kondro let his bolter hang from its strap across his chest before placing his helmet on his belt._ "We will be taking a thunderhawk into the asteroid with the Sanctamonia on standby brother. This mission does not require the same rapid deployment as our last one did."_

As he finished, Lexon's bellowing laughter snapped Kondro's head in his direction as Lexon sked an important question. _"But moving onto buisnees brothers was the team they sent before Deathwatch or Imperial Guard? Only seems fair we try to gauge the enemy." _Immediatly Kondro's face contorted to a look of displeasure_; _he had no problem with any of them joking with one another, for that is how brotherhood truly fosters in these teams. 

What made the sergeant unhappy was the previous team._ "An ordo xenos inquisitor along with two platoons of inquisitorial storm troopers were the first team. Their last astropathic communication dates back nine weeks ago and nothing has been heard from them since. If their is an enemy here, and on the fringes there is little doubt of that, then they are able to deal with trained soldiers."_ As he finished, the ship lurched violently, causing unstowed equipment to fly across the armoury and nearly take several of the team as well.

In an instant, the forward pull stopped and the klaxons flashed red before cutting out. They had finished the transition; the deathwatch had arrived. Putting a hand to the vox bead in his ear, Kondro activated a line to the bridge. "_Captain, how soon before we can embark to the target asteroid?_" +_We lost power to some of the ships sub-routines sergeant; we will divert power for you, thirty minutes before you and your squad are void bound._+

Looking at the nine marines with him, Kondro acknowledged before cutting out the channel. _"Get to the hanger-bay and stow gear, we have thirty minutes before flight."_


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Racking the slide on his bolter, Abel looked up at Kondro. The dark skinned warrior was a fighter, even for a marine. Scars danced away across his scalp, and eyes that blazed behind a warm exterior were evident. Picking up a couple of empty magazines, he sat down on the floor, and slotted home a score of the Kraken Penetrator Rounds into one, and a similar amount of the Metal Storm Scatter Rounds into the other. Opening the Utility belt lock, he attached the Quick release Magazines into place, and in his Bolter loaded standard issue Bolter Ammunition. He was sorted. 

Drawing his prize Chainblade from the sheath, and laying the adamantium case aside, he quickly depressed the Ignition, the Leone teeth - from the Beast he had slain before his ascension into the Great Pride - sliding smoothly out before the engine caught into life, diamond hard Incisors splitting the air with miniature supersonic booms, the sulphury smell of the Incense burner inside, to assuade the Machine Spirit raw in his senses.

Inhaling deeply, he stretched his body, the powerful muscles bunched up now drawn out into long, toned lines. Although hidden to the eyes of all, underneath this Second Skin of Ceramite, his body was perfect, even for a Marine, with the strength and speed that many others trained years to perfect, each came naturally to the Former Assault Sergeant. He was ready for the Mission. He wouldn't disappoint, for the Prides Honour.

It would soon be time to depart for the mission. He had been refused the allowance of wearing the Leone skin during missions, at least until he obtained a Kill Team position. Still, it was in his chambers. The one piece of luxury, the Argent shimmer of it's fur clean from all impurities, and soft as Synth-sylk. Returning back to his cell, he found the skin. Inhaling deep, the scents of the welcoming musk of the Pride, and the burning plains of his homeworld rushed into him. Strength filled him. He would be strong.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

With the weight of the Heavy Bolter hampering his balance Kort was slammed on to one knee by the sudden relocation to real space, spitting out a curse he rose slowly, alert to any more abrupt alterations in the ship's course that might throw him off balance once more.

_"Get to the hanger-bay and stow gear, we have thirty minutes before flight."

_With a nod to the Sergeant the broad Marine began to stalk off towards the hangar bay, he might not relish the company of the other's on a personal level but 'let it not be aid that the Marines Malevolent produced anything other than supremely disciplined soldiers of the Imperium' he thought as his confident stride took him down the myriad vaulted corridors of the _Sanctamonia._


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

Marxalvia nodded, checked the ammo for his bolt pistol, stood up and headed down the labyrinth of corridors on the _Sactamonia_ towards the hangar bay.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Moving through the corridors, Kondro reached the hanger bay and boarded one of the two thunderhawk gunships contained within. Already the serf crew were powering the vessel up as klaxons screamed to life over the transports engines coming to life.

He had left the others as he had finished, and so was first on board; and as he stowed both his bolter and chainsword, Kondro lingered from departing with the blade for a moment. _Deliverance_ was much more than just an older, holy chainsword of the astartes; it was a show of honour between the Crimson Fists and the Raven Guard. The moment passed by,and with it memories, before the sergeant returned to the now and let go of the weapon, turning to the main section of the ship and the pilots.

_"Time to launch?"_ Kondro grunted as he entered the smaller cabin, making the already cramped section of the ship even more cramped. _"The ship is ready, we are just waiting on the blast shields to open; ten minutes."_ The pilot shouted without looking back to Kondro. 

Though their backs were to him, Kondro nodded his head before putting a hand to his ear once again. _"Report in and stow gear brothers, we are bound in under ten minutes."_ He ordered before cutting out the squad wide channel and getting the dataslate out of the compartment in his thigh armour, looking over the grainy image of the map to the asteroids innards. Each member had a slate with the same map.

[Finish up any extra things and get your character in, hoping to get us their next post.]


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Agnathio followed Kondro to one of the thunderhawks and boarded the same, when he had boarded the gunship he stowed his gear and took his place. ''Agnathio ready'' he said as he took his data slate and started to study the map.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Striding up the ramp of the Thunderhawk gunship designated for Sergeant Kondro's combat squad, Kort paused to take one last look at the hangar bay before dipping his head and passing through into the belly of the gunship.

Nodding to Agnathio he lowered his Heavy Bolter into the waiting support weapon clamps before taking a seat next to his locked war gear, normally he would have disconnected the ammo belt connecting his backpack to the Heavy Bolter but with the chance of hostiles in the LZ he considered it wise to have the larger weapon ready to fire at a moments notice.

With a solid snap the Marine Malevolent swung the steel body harness down into place before slipping his own data slate from it's compartment and studying the map of the asteroid's internal structure.


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

Marxalvia replied with a "Ready and waiting", stowed his gear, sat down, opened up his data slate and studied the map.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

The combead buzzed into life, giving orders for the Kill Team to head aft to the 'Departure Lounge'.

Finishing with his Wargear rights, he cut a small lock of the long white hair, and spun it swiftly into a braid, and attached it to the command stud on his temple.

Baring his teeth in the reflection, he was pleased to see the pure white of his Incisors gleaming out like daggers. Grinning, the Assault Veteran picked up his weapons, and left his chambers, the cell door sliding shut with a hiss.

Breaking into a run, he quickly made it to the Thunderhawk, seeing the bulky form of the Marines Malevolent just boarding the ramp, and one of Guillimans boys following him.

Slowing, he picked up his Bolter once again, racked the slide. Sighting up, he followed the laser sight, and saw that the beam was true, should it be needed. Happy, at last, the braid dropping over his right eye, the smell of the Pride in his nostrils, he would do his Chapter proud.

Cracking his neck, he dropped into the Gravcouch, a seat cushioned to help against the effects of the high speed descent into a planets atmosphere - there have been occasions when a descent could crush the neck of even a Marine should they be seated and restrained incorrectly. Reaching up, he felt the magnetic clamps in the wall of the Assault ship grab hold of his Bolter and Chainsword.

Grinning again, he saw that the Marine Malevolent was opposite him. There was some disdain there from the older Deathwatch Veteran. The sneer of the tested against the untried. Eyeing up the equipment, he saw that that confidence was misplaced. Heavy Bolter? _Coward_, thought the Lion Rampant.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

[Was waiting for you Vaz...]

As the counter in the corner of Kondro's eye bled off the last second before zero, Arx marched up the transports assault ramp. As the last of them stowed weapons, the ramp rocked up and slammed shut, sealing itself a minute before the hanger bay was vented and the thunderhawk rocketed out of the _Sanctomonia_.

Where the others were restrained in grav couches, Kondro was the only one who stood through both stubborness and the desire to inspire those around him; gripping a rail tightly so that he wasn't thrown about. Amidst the shuddering of the engines, Kondro overheard Vilem's words to Lexon, "The Emperor protects brother. Might I ask, have you ever seen an Iron Hand in battle? If not you will get the opportunity to see the fury of Medusa unleashed once we hit planetside." _"Just don't hold yourself back on the asteroid Vilem; that is our first priority."_ He said, trying, and failing, to make his words seem like anything good.

Shaking his head, Kondro ordered for everyone to take out their dataslates to go over the layout of the asteroid. _"Our mission is to enter through the stations hanger, take the marked lifts (blue-grey) and seek out the five marked sections (rooms with red-grey x's) for information and signs of the workers and previous team before we make planetfall. Perseus, you and your team will move to the locations east of you entry point and my team will head to the location north of entry and the one east of that. Once you have made it to both locations, both squads are to link up at the southern location."_

As he finished, Kondro put the slate back in the thigh compartment before making his way over to Perseus, unclipping one of two auspex's from his belt. _"Use it to try and find lifesigns brother, we cannot fail these people,"_ then to everyone, _"we dock in three hours brothers; I do not care when it is done but helmets locked before that time."_ He ordered before making his way back to where the crew were piloting the ship.

[Take this time to further interact, and take a look at the map; the colours would have been brighter but the damned image has been giving me a world of trouble.]


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

"Hmmm... This Asteroid. Any scale we can measure against? And are there objectives, short of kill everything bad, get out, back for Tea and Medals? I know we have an outline, but what are we looking for exactly? What was the Inquisitor looking for, before? If it took an Inquisitor and the Toy Soldiers it must be important. And to kill them? I'm getting all excited inside.

Still, until proven otherwise, for what it's worth, I have faith in you. I will not be lead blindly, though. I trust that won't be happening, Sergeant?" Grinning infectiously, he turned away to inspect his compatriots.

So, who are the members of our squad? A couple of the Ultramarines. I'm in esteemed company, so it seems... And a Marine Malevolent... By your pretty picture of a face, I'm guessing you aren't too keen on sharing a compartment with a Feral worthless, unskilled tribesman, such as myself? Lead by a Son of Dorn. All worthy chapters. I'd tell a tale of the Pride, if you so wish. We are equally strong, but not as recognised. I shall prove myself to you. Take the tale of the Kitten of the Lions Rampant back with you. Remember us."


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

''I can asure you that Kondro will not lead us blindly, he was my sergant on my first deathwatch misson and though i lost my arm it was my own misstake not Kondros'' Agnathio said to Abel.
''And i don't think you are going to need to prove you to us, alredy by being seconded you have proved your self in my eyes''


[Edit darkreever-Though it would be interesting, Abel is Vaz's character, not Vaz himself.]


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

With a look a distaste souring his features Kort returned the studied stare of the tribesmen turned Astartes with a glare of his own.

"As Brother Agnathio says you must have some worth to have been selected for Ordo Xenos secondment, but we will see if that trust was misplaced or not in the coming hours" grated the blonde haired Soldier.

"There is no honour and glory in battle, only in victory. Everything is secondary to that, you, me, this entire team could burn in the flames of hell as long as the mission is successful- THAT is the Marine Malevolent way, we brook no weakness, no question of mercy or compassion. Only discipline, loyalty, and the will to do what needs to be done can shepherd humanity out of the darkness! You will do as the Sergeant says without question or may the Emperor protect you from my wrath" punctuating the last impassioned word Kort slid home a small box-clip of shells, marked simply HF/25, into the secondary ammo slot located on the side of his Heavy Bolter.

With a final contemptuous snort the broad Marine lowered his helmet, and with a click-hiss of pressure his features were hidden behind a mask of obsidian ceramite.


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

Marxalvia quietly nodded, checked his ammo, loaded his bolt pistol, checked his grenades, and double checked the sharpness of his twin combat blades. Marxalvia then triple checked the map of the data slate and then put on his helmet and quietly waited for further instructions.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

The mirth in the eyes of the young assault marine showed the playfulness of a young cat with a ball of wall. He was yet to regrow the mane of a full Pantheris Elite brother, as a sign of penitence after the hard won vicotry over the Tyranid Splinter Fleet, despite his right to, and his apparent youth just enhanced that appearance.

This cat had claws.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

''So how long until we reach our target Kondro?'' Agnathio asked. He then put on his helmet and checked the map again.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Almost at the same, both Vilem and Agnathio ask the same question; getting Kondro to bring the countdown timer in the corner of his eye up for a better look. The countdown had reached only a handful of minutes, four and ten seconds. Activating a channel to the pilots, Kondro voiced the same question as the others in the team. _“Time till we are docked in the asteroid?”_ _+We are on final run lord, I wanted to make sure there were no surprises waiting.+_ The pilot answered before adding _+Fifty second to touchdown sergeant.+_


With that, Kondro updated the timer before activating the external vox unit of his helmet _“Helmets sealed and weapons live, touchdown in forty five seconds.”_ He said while detaching Executioner from the mag clamps and slinging it before taking Deliverance. The others followed suit from their grav couches, the timer on Kondro's retina slowly counting down to fifteen seconds; the engines of the thunderhawk pulling the ship backward to slow the forward momentum. A hand clutching a railing on the ceiling of the transport, Kondro moved towards the assault ramp and activated the internal vox between the four in his team and Perseus. _“Squad on me, first down the ramp; Perseus, Emperor guide you.”_


With a shudder and sudden pull of gravity, the thunderhawk landed and moments went by before the assault ramp slammed down and Kondro was first out, bolter in one hand. The hanger bay was devoid of any life, open to the void, and less than a dozen glow globes flickered on the ceiling. _“Elevators now”_ the sergeant barked as he broke into a run, crossing the distance to the northern elevator; crouching low he brought up his bolter and covered the advance of the others.


[Power is low here, and the hanger is open to space; the team needs to form up with Kondro and check the elevator to use it.]


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

_“Helmets sealed and weapons live, touchdown in forty five seconds.”

_At the Sergeant's orders Kort punch-released the hydraulic harness holding him immobile with one hand whilst with the other he deactivated the magnetic clamps that had kept his Heavy Bolter stationary during transit.

_“Squad on me, first down the ramp; Perseus, Emperor guide you.”_

Running down the ramp of the Thunderhawk the broad Marine halted once he stepped clear on to the hangar deck and brought his bulky weapon up to firing position, striding with the measured tread of an experienced heavy weapon specialist he kept up a constant sweep of the vast, seemingly, empty space.
A shadow seemed to float just out of his measured line of sight and with as quick a turn as possible in the hard vacuum he levelled the monstrous bolter at where the ghost-trace had been. Nothing.

Kort was too seasoned a campaigner to feel abashed at his caution though, he felt his reflexes getting tighter as the true prospect of danger began to impact on him, as Perseus' Squad passed him he performed another visual scan of the suspect area before turning once more and continuing to quick-stride to Kondro's position


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Abel Silvermane cracked his neck one last time, before reaching up into the weapons rack, and locking his Bolter into place. Removing his Chainblade from it's sheath, the Lion Rampant took his place at the fore of the ships assault ramp, slamming his helmet on with the hiss as the helmet adjusted to the pressure changes.

The Thunderhawk landed, and the assault ramp opened - Kort, the Marine Malevolent, spinted out, running slightly slower than he would normally, thanks to the Heavy Weapon clutched in his fists. To cover his battle brother, Abel slowed his pace, and drew his Bolter one handed, scanning the hangar for potential threats.

Seeing Kort jerk the barrel of his weapon out of the covering sweep of his walk, Abel turned with him, but saw nothing. Seeing Kondro by the southmost elevator, Abel nodded to Kort, and sprinted the last few yards, and set about covering Kondro's blindside, awaiting for the next order.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Agnathio sprinted out of the Thunderhawk following Kondro. Abel and Kort. He aimed around the hangar with his bolter but saw nothing exept Kondro att one of the elevators. He sprinted to Kondro and followed Kondros example by cowering the others.


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

Marxalvia quickly unholstered his bolt pistol with his right hand and unsheathed one of his twin combat blades in a reverse grip with his left hand. While in a crouching stance, he quickly and caustiously sprinted to his position, while scanning all around him and only seeing the ship and his teammates. When he got to his position, he took a kneeling stance, and covered his teammates.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

As the second team made their way into the elevator, the one Kondro and his team were positioned near came to life and he motioned the four marines in. Opening a link to the thunderhawk, _"Once we go, get the transport out of the hanger and check out the asteroid for anything out of the ordinary."_ He ordered before cutting the line and activating a rune. The large elevator shuddered and began to descend; but it should have gone up, not down. Superimposing the map from the data onto his vision, it became apparent that the map was right, but flipped.

Opening up a new line, Kondro tried to reach Perseus and tell him of this; but if his words made it through the hiss of static was unknown. When the elevator's descent ended, the team was presented with a large hall lit by a single flickering glow globe that would likel die soon. Moving to the door, Kondro noticed that the power that would normally open it had failed. _"Give me a hand with this blast door; Kort, cover us."_ He ordered before letting go of his bolter and allowing the strap to keep it from hitting the ground; holstering _deliverance_ at his side as well.

http://s5.photobucket.com/albums/y200/darkreever/?action=view&current=squad1.gif


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Agnathio walked in to the elevator. When he noticed that they were going down wards he was alarmed.
''Are we not suposed to go upp not down?'' he asked. When they stopped he nticed that the door did not open upp.
He then heard Kondro say.
_''Give me a hand with this blast door; Kort, cover us''_
He straped his bolter on his shoulder and started to help Kondro with the blast door.


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

_''Give me a hand with this blast door; Kort, cover us''_
After hearing the order, Marxalvia quickly holstered his bolt pistol and sheathed his knife. He then went to help pry the blast door open, while wondering why they went down instead of up.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

_''Give me a hand with this blast door; Kort, cover us''

_Taking a step towards the centre-line of the elevator the broad Marines Malevolent braced his legs and swung up his Heavy Bolter to cover as much of the blast door as possible, with a murmured litany Kort instructed his Helmet to begin cycling through the various vision modes available.

As his helmet clicked through the infra-red wavelength a shadow swept past his sight on the other side of the elevator door, so swiftly did it pass that for a moment the Death Watch Marine thought it might have been a system's glitch.
Switching to inter-suit vox Kort reported his suspicions to Kondro
_"Sergeant be aware there might be someone...something on the other side of the door waiting"_


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

_"Then let us hope they are not as aware of us as we are of them; whoever or whatever they may be."_ Kondro responded before he, Marxalvia, and Agnathio hauled the blast doors open and something fell forward towards them.

Kondro and the others had their weapons back in hand, but a hand from Kort halted any of the three from acting. It had been a man that had collapsed between them all, clad in a grav suit and bearing no identification markings, so likely not part of the previous team sent here. _"Outside now, secure the next section."_ Kondro barked throug the vox before kneeling down and picking the survivor to get a better look at him.

She was horribly malnourished, and breathing was laboured, which made sense due to the extremely low oxygen content of this facility. She would not last very long like this, and there was little Kondro would be able to for her. Activating the external vox of his suit, _"What has happened here?"_ He asked, attempting to sound more gentle than normal, but again failing in that regard. The survivor looked up at him, as if noticing the eight foot tall, black clad superhuman holding her, and her features contorted to that of terror. _"T-T-T-They came!"_ She shrieked, tears welling up in her eyes between gasps of breath.

Before he could ask her further, the woman flung herself at him, not to attack but instead to cling to him. The astartes were guardians and protectors of humanity for most, so this came as no surprise. Someone or something had obviously attacked this place, but now the question was who. _"Who came? I need to know."_ He said, as gently as possible and again failing in that regard. _"The iron men came from the walls, and the others from the air itself!"_ She claimed hysterically and before Kondro could find out anymore, her head dissapeared, replaced by a fountain of blood as something glided by and vanished into a wall.

_"Contact!"_ Kondro yelled to the others, swinging up his bolter and aiming in the direction the object had gone. In the blink of an eye, something slammed into his side and tossed the deathwatch sergeant into another of the walls before vanishing again.

+++++++
(back-tracking just a little)
As the rest of the team moved forward into the next section, it opened up into a chamber of similar size to the elevator, with only one other path. As Kort took point, aiming his heavy weapon down the path, a yell from Kondro rang in their ears. In that moment, a blast of sickly green energy shot past the heavy weapon marine and took off a chunk of Marxalvia's left shoulder pad, passing through the ceramite and into the wall beyond. Another blast of energy shot at the marines from the very direction they had come, a form glowing the same sickly green moving forward while two others did the same from the new path.

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y200/darkreever/squad1-1.gif


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

After getting a chunk of his left shoulder pad shot off, Marxalvia went into a frenzy, unsheathed both his combat blades and charged the form that was coming from were they were.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

[OOC - Sorry, Real Life has caught up with me, just used this to chill, and didn't want to ruin it for anyone by writing up a shit RP.]

Digging into his memory, implanted by the Tutelary engines, and many hours of study of the Codex Xenos, the Metal bodies of the Necrons glimmered in his Minds eye, broken Pict-Feeds from members of the survivors from Lorn V Insertion Massacres. Their green balefire weapons could shred a Battle Brother from head to toe, flaying them of everything, leaving only a bare skeleton in a millisecond.

Exactly like the blast that was coming towards them, the hideous scream of the gauss weaponry hurtling faster than a speeding bullet - it was going straight for Marxalvia - his death would be avenged...

Then, the Ultramarine noticed it at the last moment, and just dodged the green bolt, but not so fast that it didn't wing the Marines pauldron, and expoe bundles of Fibro-muscles sparking as their endings were sheared off.

The second blast was going straight for Abel, and seeing the green glow in another hideous weapon barrel in the shadows aiming straight for where he would move to, he took the opportunity to draw the fire from his brothers, and he moved to the attack crouch, waiting for just the right moment before he charged.

In his crouch, the adrenaline pumped in his ears. His twin hearts beating the Staccato of 400 Beats a Minute, deadly to all but the Marines, time slowing down to a fraction of it's normal rate. The Green crackle of lightning arced its way inorexibly to the Lion Rampant, his Crimson tribal tattoos with its Cobalt dye reacting with the ozone.

The world seemed to stop for a second, before the Assault Marine exploded from the stance, leaping clean over the ball of electricity, which impacted on the rockcrete, and exploded in a shower of razor sharp shrapnel. The third shot followed its predecessor, but Abel was ready. The beam slammed inches from where he landed, his honed reflexes and agility allowing him to keep his balance and stop from toppling into the Flaying energy.

With a snarl, he snapped off 1, 2, 3 shots with his Bolter and launched himself at the Necrons before they even impacted on their Millenia old Bodies.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Agnathio watched as the woman fell and started to talk to Kondro. When her head disapeared he tok his bolter and was ready to fire.
He saw 2 green blasts hitted Marxalvia and Abel.
''What hte hell was that?'' He shouted as he started to shoot at the point from where he thougth the shoots came from.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Momentarily shocked by the woman's sudden death Kort took a step sideways to, futilely, get a bead on what had killed her. Fortuitously for him this took out of the path of the Gauss shot as it swept through the space he had moments before occupied, swinging the Heavy Bolter in the direction of the assailant's shots and automatically clenching the trigger the large Marine snarled with frustration as Abel moved in front of his firing line. In an attempt to avoid pulverizing his fellow Death Watch Marine with the heavy weapon's stream of shells Kort swung the monstrous weapon to one side, stitching a line of impacts up the corridor's wall.

Releasing the trigger the haughty Marine Malevolent brought the weapon round once more and took aim, carefully, in order to support the rest of the team's efforts.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

(Heh, sorry guys, was waiting for someone here to post without realizing everyone had already.:biggrin

Charging the lone enemy, Marxalvia spread his arms out with a blade clenched in each fist as his superhuman body closed the gap in moments. Despite this though, his headlong charge would never be fast enough as two more bolts of green energy slammed into his chest; the first only managing superficial damage and arresting all of his forward momentum, while the second punched through what ceramite the first had not and burned right to the black carapace below, throwing the marine backward and to the ground.

Even as he hit the ground, Agnathio was with him, crouched down to haul the other marine to his feet while firing his gun one handed; explosive rounds blowing off an arm and tearing away a chunk of the alien's chest. However, what would normally kill most other creatures only seemed to slow this one down a little.


Opposite Agnathio and Marxalvia, Abel charged towards the two aproaching aliens; bolt rounds blowing out chunks of metal. Like Marxalvia though, before Abel could make contact, blasts of energy spat from their guns. Abel managed to dodge one, but in doing so the next shot rocked into his leg just before it could be planted on the ground, throwing him down hard on his head. As he rolled to the side to get up, a yell from Kort over the vox stopped him.

Just as Abel hit the ground, Kort found his opening; yelling out for Abel to stay down, the heavy weapon marine opened fire once again. Stitching a line across the wall, the heavy bolter rounds tore through both aliens and shredded one before a flash of green englulfed all three enemies and they were gone.


+++++

Ingoring the pain in his shoulder, Kondro hauled himself back up and the sound of bolter fire rocked into his ears. Running forward, Kondro saw the enemy in front of him where the others had gone, how had it gotten between them? Bringing his chainsword up, the sergeant swung out just as a blinding green light englulfed the alien and it was gone. In its place came one of Agnathio's bolt rounds, clipping Kondro in the shoulder and throwing him into the wall.

Shaking his head, Kondro heard the sound of fighting cease, "Report." He ordered while gettign back to his feet.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

''I am all rigth, and i am sorry that one of my bolts hit you'' Agnathio said while checking how many bolts he had lieft in his clip.
''And was that necrons?'' He then walked to Kondro to help him up.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Shaking his head, Kondro refused Agnathio's help; not out of anger, but out of shame with himself that he had been so reckless. _"The fault was not yours; you did not know that the xeno would do that."_ He said before moving forward to the next chamber where the others were.

He had encountered the necrons once before, and there was no mistake that the iron men the woman had spoken of, and the enemies that had attacked, were indeed the same creatures.


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

Marxalvia got up slowly, sheathed one of his knives and put the other into a reverse grip. He then reported to Kondro that he was all right and just a little dazed. He then muttered to no one in particular, "D**n Necrons, they shall fear my wrath this day."


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

"Sergeant - what is our brief? Should we find any more such Civilians, or human inhabitants, what do we do? I'm loath to suggest it, but we can't take it with them, and it would be cruel to let them live while the Necrontyr inhabit this satellite. You know of what I'm asking, and I wish I did not have to."

Picking himself up off the floor, Abel checked to see the damage done to his armour. The Gauss blast had slammed into the ablative armour on his shinpad, revealing several sparking wires and interfaces - but checking his armour's HUD, he recieved no loss in performance, and the hull integrity was at 97.3%, more than acceptable, all things considered.

Seeing Kort, the haughty Marine Malevolent sling his Heavy Bolter over his shoulder, Abel waited for an answer from Sergeant Kondro, and made his way over to the Devestator.

"Thank you, brother - you are as accurate as any I have seen, and am glad that you had my back - I am indebted to you, and I will not forget it. I hope that despite my feral appearance, we can become stronger, as brothers forged in Iron and Blood."


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

Upon further inspection, Marxalvia realized that he will need some repairs done to his armor, since his chest plate probably will not survive another gauss shot to it.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

_"Then do not ask it; if we come across other survivors they will come with us at our pace. Any information we can obtain through them is information we can use to complete our mission here."_ Kondro answered while moving towards the access Kort stood watch near. He motioned for the others to follow as he moved on, quickly coming to a junction leading in three directions plus the one they were in.

Unclipping his auspex, the device showed no signs of life in any direction, but to the squads right and forward were another two chambers that connected. If there were necrons present at either location, the scanning of an auspex would likely miss them, especially with all the interference.

_"Kort, Agnathio, take the left way and sweep through to the next section. Marxalvia and Abel you have the fore. Secure it and wait for the rest to join up; I will take the right. Move onward in ten minutes to the next junction." _The sergeant said before swinging around to the right, a countdown timer starting up in the corner of his vision.

[So now I'm going to leave the description of both locations to you four; will they be sealed shut by bulkheads? Damaged from fighting? Or will it look as if nothing happened at all? If there are signs of combat, then do not include any corpses and such, I will do that; the same goes with survivors and enemies.]


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

"Roger" Marxalvia acknowledged. Pulling out his bolt pistol Marxalvia nodded towards Abel and heade forward slowly. Upon reaching the door, Marxalvia quickly cracked the door open and peeked in. He saw several scarabs scurrying around several tables of experimental weaponry.
He described what he saw to Abel then asked what they should do. Marxalvia then said "I believe we should toss in a frag and charge them, what do you think Abel?"


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Agnathio started to walk the left path.
''So Kort you want to go first or should I go?'' He said with a smile spreading acros his lips.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

"Frag and Storm? Sounds good, you through the frag, I'll run in, you cover?"

Before giving his comrade time to respond, Abel Silvermane dashed in, drawing his blade and holstering his Bolter. The Fragmentation grenade, and egg the size of his palm tumbled overhead, to tinkle to the ground beneath which the Scarab swarms were floating.

Looking down, their silent expression was almost comical as internal systems judged the threat of either the Marine or the Grenade...


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

"You lead the way Agnathio" rumbled Kort gravely

With a whispered command the Marines Malevolent began a looping cycle of all his helmet's visual sensors, and increasing his aural receiver's reception till they were bordering on the pain threshold. 

Keeping his monstrous weapon loose in his gauntlets the Death Watch Marine began to follow the receding form of his fellow Warrior.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Agnathioa started to walk down the corridor. After some minutes they came to a door.
He tried to open it but it did not move.
''This door wont open, you got any ideas to open it Kort?''


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

[Interesting; I'm pretty sure I said not to include any enemies and the very first post after my update includes them. Good job following directions?]


As Abel barreled into the room and tossed the grenade, he had moments to realize that there were no scarabs present. Just rows and racks of strange machinery moving slightly; that was until the grenade went off and shredded the room. Shrapnel pinged off his armour, but did little else, and static cut into both marines ears as someone tried to open a vox channel but words never made it through. Regardless, Abel and Marxalvia still had to secure this chamber before the others joined them.


When both marines had entered, a bright white light lit up the dark room and five figures emerged from it, guns spewing out a hail of razor sharp discs.




Before the heavy weapon marine could suggest anything, more sickly green fire shot towards both marines from where they had come just after the sound of an explosive detonating in the distance. For the moment, Kort and Agnathio would need to put aside getting through the blast door and take care of the two warriors attacking them.




Edging towards another junction; Kondro swung himself towards the right before turning around to face the left. The right side was a dead end, but an enemy could hide there if they wanted to catch someone off guard. An explosion broke the silence surrounding him, and an explosion likely meant combat. Opening up a channel to the rest of the squad all he got was static; and just as he was about to turn to find out what happened a bright light lit up further down the hallway and three figures emerged. All three looked like normal men that were abnormally tall and thin, but two were clad in a black body carapace and sported strange alien weapons while the third one wore robes and held a large blade. 


The robed figure started to speak, but Kondro knew exactly who these figures were and opened fire with his bolter. His gun spat a trio of bolts, two stopped by the robed figure and the third catching one of the two in the face, killing him instantly. _“Suffer not the alien to live!”_ Kondro roared before charging towards the Eldar, chainsword revving in his other hand as he shrugged off return fire from the second warrior.


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

(OOC: Sorry about that Darkreever, misread the post before I wrote in the enemies.)

"D***, First Necrons, now Eldar, what the h*** is going on around here?" Marxalvia asked while letting off a couple of shots from his bolt pistol. Marxalvia then charged at the nearest eldar, while holding the combat blade in front of his damaged chest plate. He hit the Eldar in the stomach with his helmet, while one of the eldars shot managed to penetrate his helmet and cut his right cheek.


----------

